# Painting Santa fe stations. Need advice.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Was ck'ing out some of our town building and R.R. stations. Boy they do need a new paint job.. One is almost white with tan trim now.









Dose anyone know what Santa fe pass stations were painted







These are Aristo pass station. ( Yellow with brown trim.) 

I heard that Santa fe had on their wood building and were Gray and white trim







Now confused and I can't seem to find out much about them. 
Santa fe had a lot of tile roofs and adobe building I know but mine are the wooden type buildings. 

These are the one's I got to repaint before I put them away for the winter.
This one is faded bad in Wilsonville now.









This one in Pine Tree jct. is only faded on one side but need repainted.









These photo's we're when they were in better shape.

I have other buildings like a farm house that was tan with white trim and now on one side pink with dull white trim. A Church that was gray that is now off white. laf.

The other question







I been using Tester bottle paints that work out on my Ho buildings indoors but not sure outside. What paint do I use..I don't think I can mask them off good enough for spray cans. So just have to stick to hand paint them.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Santa Fe wooden depots varied a lot in colors depending on the era or locatoin.

But typical coloring can be found on these beautiful HO Santa Fe depots from American Model Builders:






































And if you're looking for paint mixes here is a link with formulas:


Paint Mixes 

And if you'd like more information on various Santa Fe depots, a good link is this one (with depot information the first/top section):

Santa Fe Resources


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks Matt for the quite come back... I kind of like the green trim.. most of the layout is around 1920 thru 50ths. Depends on the area we are in.. 

But like the green trim and maybe for the switch tower and Eng. house to. Not bad idea.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, 

I do believe you'd better get those depots repainted quick! There's already a "customer" showing his disgust on the Wilsonville station platform.  

Nice looking layout by the way....!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 10/22/2008 11:39 AM
Noel, 

I do believe you'd better get those depots repainted quick! There's already a "customer" showing his disgust on the Wilsonville station platform. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 

Nice looking layout by the way....!
...........................................................................................................................................................................................................

Ya ... Richard... We had a few trains runs lately and had to clean up the mess that the stray dog made. Had a few church guest that didn't think it was appropriate.








Oh ............Ya, the Station needs bad painting to.. hahahhaha


----------

